# Bad luck with 222's



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else is have problems with their 222's.
We have done 3 jobs lately and but it has only taken 9 receivers to
do it. On most of them they just loose power and you can't reset or anything
and on a couple of them, they just get really hot and shut down for a short while.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

dartonviper said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is have problems with their 222's.
> We have done 3 jobs lately and but it has only taken 9 receivers to
> do it. On most of them they just loose power and you can't reset or anything
> and on a couple of them, they just get really hot and shut down for a short while.


Problems? Yes, but not like yours. Read through some of the other threads below.


----------

